# Do women like to watch men masturbate? Chapter 5 - Incorporating masturbartion



## Apples to Oranges (Oct 11, 2011)

Do women like to watch men masturbate? I would think women would find watching a man masturbate BORING, but of course I like to watch her do it! - LOL

I read some of the previous posts on this topic. A good one started by RMC back in April had many replies so I think it's safe to say I have the _correct_ answer to that one now - but I did not want to hijack his thread with my question - How to incorporate into your sex-life??

To put a twist on it, I sometimes have delayed ejaculation. This has been the case since I first began having intercourse. A normal session is about 30-45 min which is nice for both me and my wife. But I would say about 20% of the time I have the delay, which means a session can last well over an hour pushing 2 hours in some cases. Less frequently, but still happens, the delay can mean no climax. 

My wife is very understanding. She knows that she is not the cause. When it happens, I usually skip the climax which is not always terrible, and she is not threatened if I do try to finish myself, but in these cases I always masturbate in another room after we have cuddled and/or have time to come down so to speak.

So my question, would it be worthwhile to try incorporating masturbation in our love-making sessions? It sounds like most of the feedback regarding male masturbation is the finish or climax. But I can't predict that I could finish anytime soon. So how long is it enjoyable for women to watch men masturbate? Do women enjoy watching their partner masturbate at the beginning or middle of the sexual encounter as much?


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd love to watch but my H thinks that's weird so he's never done it for me. My ex has once and it was at the very end, him finishing it off. It was just a few minutes because we had been having sex for a little over 30 minutes so he said if I wanted to watch then he was ready for it. But if I were to get the chance to watch again then I'd prefer at the end but also depends on how much self control he has. Wouldn't want him to accidentally pop without us actually doing anything or me getting enough satisfaction.


----------



## Apples to Oranges (Oct 11, 2011)

:lol: Lucky for me this isn't the norm or I would have one Popeye arm while the other would look like Olive Oil's arm.

Another weird that happens once in a blue moon, I turn in to a one-minute-man. Now that is really out of the norm. When it happens it catches us both off-guard and my wife finds it pretty frickin' funny.

I think if I tried the end and it worked out we would both find that fun, but again if it didn't I think it would be difficult going back-and-forth between intercourse & trying.

So if I did at the beginning is that arousing? And it sounds like if it is probably only for a few minutes (I don't think I would find that too enjoyable though). 

I don't know sounds more & more like a bad idea in my situation.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, being a firm believer in open communication and disclosure - have you talked with your wife about this? What would she like? How does she feel about it?

Best wishes.


----------

